# what is this



## wicca27 (Oct 13, 2008)

ok i have a 55 and it is open on both sides and no matter what i do i get this algea. even after totaly redoing the tank. and there is no possible way for me to move it. im wondering if i just dont have enough plants in the tank to help get rid of it. there is some new drift wood and thays y its kinda yellow. i do weekly water changes at least 30%. there are a group of about 10 baby columbian tetras and some guppies in there right now. filer is hot magnum not sure the size and i keep the tank about 78 degrees. i have no clue on any water perameters cause i dont have money or time to drive 45 miles to a petshop


----------



## Glaucus (Oct 11, 2009)

I can't tell for certain by looking at these pictures. But if it doesn't have branches and is slimy to the touch, it might be Spirogyra Algae, otherwise it might just be Cladophora species. Congrats.


----------



## wicca27 (Oct 13, 2008)

no its not slimy kinda dry feels like hair when you pull it out of the tank


----------



## Big_Fish (Mar 10, 2010)

ooo that looks VERY familiar to me... I always thought it was plain ol' hair algae. (apparently, Cladophora IS plain ol' hair algae) I've had to deal with it in the past and never did have much luck getting rid of it for good. Blacking out the tank for a week was no help, I eventually replanted the whole doggone tank, including dipping plants in a weak bleach solution, and bleaching EVERYTHING that was in the tank (my tank had it BAD :-/ )
I did find the following link:
http://www.aquatic-eden.com/2009/04/cladophora-algae.html
but if you google Cladophora, you'll find some decent info.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It definitely is Cladophora. It is the only one that branches a lot.


----------



## wicca27 (Oct 13, 2008)

so what are some causes so i can try to figure out how to get rid of it. it did not come in on plants they were totaly clean when i got them just started growind one day and its even growin on the glass


----------



## rlswaney73 (Jul 21, 2011)

normally Low CO2, Low nutrient levels


----------



## wicca27 (Oct 13, 2008)

guess i could try some diy co2 any one know a good way to do it for a 55?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Definitely Clado algae.

It isn't caused by any nutrient problems, it grows in the same conditions as aquatic plants. Best way to get rid of it is manual removal and then spot dose with hydrogen peroxide. Don't use more then 3 mL / gallon in a day or it will start to affect the livestock.


----------



## wicca27 (Oct 13, 2008)

awsome thanks zapins. how do i keep it from comming back though? i cant reduce light since it is open on front and back. there is no way i can move it by myself and hubby is over seas currently


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Reducing the light won't really help with this algae. Dosing the affected spots with peroxide will prevent Clado from growing there for a while. It usually grows pretty slowly and can be manually removed for the most part. It isn't really a type of algae that will over run your tank. It can't be prevented from growing by specific conditions, but it is quite manageable and if you are vigilant about removing it and using peroxide it will go dormant over time.


----------



## Big_Fish (Mar 10, 2010)

Wicca 27, I meant to ask, what plant is that in your first photo?


----------



## wicca27 (Oct 13, 2008)

its a CRINUM CALAMISTRATUM


----------



## Emily6 (Feb 14, 2006)

I recommend reading the sticky on the "Bleach Method"- Cladorpha is a real pain and not killed by merely altering your parameters or adding algae-eating fish/inverts. It's more like an infection than anything. 

H2O2 worked alright on the bigger patches for me but it took me several rounds of bleaching to REALLY kill it. Some people really do end up breaking down the tank in frustration- hope it goes better for you.


----------

